# Ellicott Rock Wilderness



## Deleted member 35556 (Dec 12, 2016)

I've never hunted this area, but I have fished it a ton up to the NC border.  Has anybody on this forum hunted it?  Being a bit new to public land hunting, is there anything that applies to Ellicott that wouldn't apply to CNF?  I'm assuming it's legal to hunt.  But I could be mistaken.  Not looking for any tips/spots, just couldn't find any information on hunting Ellicott area of Georgia.


----------

